# Make your own Spring Pole? Or stick with a homemade flirt pole for now?



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Hey all,

Well Luna is naturally lean and muscular thanks to dad...but she is now 6 months old and I'd like to start her on LIGHT conditioning with a spring or flirt pole! I know that most "high exercise" should be started no earlier than 12-18 months but I figure a spring pole or flirt pole is not too physically demanding. She won't be on it for more than 10-20 minutes a session either with my supervision and direction. I'm just wanting something to drain some energy after a day in the crate in addition to her hour walk/jog (she's crated M-F 8a-6p with an hour lunch break) I live in an apartment complex so I'd like to fabricate something that I can take with me to nearby tree's or the such. I found these how-to's online:

How Can I Make A Spring Pole For My Energetic Pitbull??? EDIT - HOME SWEET HOME
Pitbulls and Spring Poles

Below seems the best way to fabricate a spring pole:

Buy a garage door spring and fasten it to a very sturdy tree branch using a heavy duty rubber/nylon strap (I have also read though of people using old nylon or heavy duty collars with carabiners to attach.) Then, attach a rope to the garage door spring via a carabiner and a carabiner on the bottom of the rope to attach your bite toy.

Does this sound about right? Is it worth it to DIY or buy one? If they are pricey, I'd rather make my own 

The flirt pole looks very simple to make. PCV and 10-15 feet of rope and that's it...which would you recommend I start her on and why? Or maybe both eh!!?


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Luna-Blue said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Well Luna is naturally lean and muscular thanks to dad...but she is now 6 months old and I'd like to start her on LIGHT conditioning with a spring or flirt pole! I know that most "high exercise" should be started no earlier than 12-18 months but I figure a spring pole or flirt pole is not too physically demanding. She won't be on it for more than 10-20 minutes a session either with my supervision and direction. I'm just wanting something to drain some energy after a day in the crate in addition to her hour walk/jog (she's crated M-F 8a-6p with an hour lunch break) I live in an apartment complex so I'd like to fabricate something that I can take with me to nearby tree's or the such. I found these how-to's online:
> 
> ...


For anything below 12 months, I would definitely just stick with hand walking and flirt pole. Think of the flirt pole as a precursor to spring pole training, but with an added feature of ground "luring" as well.

There are many DIY flirt pole threads out there, but if you don't wanna go through the hassle of making one yourself(and having it break or malfunction somehow), I would take a look at the one made by Squishy Face Studios.

The founders of this small company are pitbull people. They help out tons of pitbull rescues as well as actively fight BSL's for the breed. Definitely a company I would support.

My girlfriend got me their flirtpole for my birthday, and my pup is LOVESSSSS it. For $29.99, it's def not a hard hit on the wallet either:

Flirt Pole Dog Exercise Toy

They also make a nice tug toy also for $29.99. You can bundle it with the flirt pole and save $10.

Super Tug - Super Tug - Dog Toys


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I think she could tug a spring pole but all four feet need to be on the ground. Mine adore their flirt pole and I want to get a spring pole for them too just haven't had the chance yet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

I had a garage door spring chained to the high beaches of our tree but I found the garage door spring was really stiff and didn't really spring so we put a bungi cord on it instead. I think D likes it much better now


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah with her begin young I would go with a lighter spring and lower the rope so that she can keep all 4 feet on the ground... I just built a new flirt pole out of a horse whip. Lol. Tied a toy to the end of the hard solid part using some paracord. And BOOM! A fun and fast flirt pole 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Thanks everyone, appreciate the quick feedback! 

This flirt pole with the gecko and fleece attachments seems GREAT! I'm worried about its length though. 52 inches is only a tad over 4 feet. Is that long enough? Seems short to me.

Flirt Pole Dog Exercise Toy

As for a spring pole, it sounds like I could make one with fairly easy to find items. Thanks for the tip on making sure the spring is not as strong (as a garage opener) and that the rope is low enough for her on the ground! What about getting rid of the spring all together and just looping a bungie rope to a branch (or the such) and then attaching whatever she likes to the bottom of it? Maybe have it dangle about 2 feet off the ground eh? :hug:


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Luna-Blue said:


> Thanks everyone, appreciate the quick feedback!
> 
> This flirt pole with the gecko and fleece attachments seems GREAT! I'm worried about its length though. 52 inches is only a tad over 4 feet. Is that long enough? Seems short to me.
> 
> Flirt Pole Dog Exercise Toy


I've used it on my friend's full grown border collie a couple days ago and didnt find the need for more length. My pup is still 13 weeks so I won't know if it's short until he's full grown. It's also a bungee so it does expand a little bit.

The video shows the length to be ok for the average adult pit.

Squishy Face Studio Flirt Pole Dog Exercise Toy - YouTube


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

STiLL WILL said:


> I've used it on my friend's full grown border collie a couple days ago and didnt find the need for more length. My pup is still 13 weeks so I won't know if it's short until he's full grown. It's also a bungee so it does expand a little bit.
> 
> The video shows the length to be ok for the average adult pit.
> 
> Squishy Face Studio Flirt Pole Dog Exercise Toy - YouTube


Thank you!!

I just read this on the youtube page..."The Flirt Pole has a 38" pole section and the cord extends approximately 52" from the tip of the pole. It includes your choice of a Zanies® Bungee Gecko or our Fleece Toss lure pre-attached."

So I was wrong, the 52 inches starts AT the tip of the 38" pole...so really, it's 7-1/2 feet! I thought the whole unit was 52" which seemed too short! 7-1/2 feet seems pretty ideal :woof:

I think I will get both the squeaker bungie Gecko which I know she'll go bat-shit for as well as the Fleece Toss Lure! :doggy:

Great find thanks!!!


----------



## STiLL WILL (May 1, 2013)

Luna-Blue said:


> Thank you!!
> 
> I just read this on the youtube page..."The Flirt Pole has a 38" pole section and the cord extends approximately 52" from the tip of the pole. It includes your choice of a Zanies® Bungee Gecko or our Fleece Toss lure pre-attached."
> 
> ...


No problem! 

Yeah your dog will go insane on it. My pup King goes crazy over it, and I just have the plain fleece toy at the end of it lol. Flirtpoles are lifesavers! 10-15 min good session of it and I guarantee your pup will be panting with the quickness.


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

STiLL WILL said:


> No problem!
> 
> Yeah your dog will go insane on it. My pup King goes crazy over it, and I just have the plain fleece toy at the end of it lol. Flirtpoles are lifesavers! 10-15 min good session of it and I guarantee your pup will be panting with the quickness.


Reason I know she'll love the gecko is that her FAVORITE toy (which was the first toy ever given to her at week 5 as a puppy) was a neon green plush Lambchop sqeeker...her and Lambchop were inseparable for months until I had to take it away as she had finally eaten poor chop's face open and was trying to get at the stuffing! This gecko looks very similar to her lambchop.

Cheers! :cheers:up:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

Yeah the horse whip is 39" and I used a few feet of paracord...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Luna-Blue (Mar 21, 2013)

Odin`s_BlueDragon said:


> Yeah the horse whip is 39" and I used a few feet of paracord...
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Perfect thanks! So the total 88 inches of the Squishey Face Flirt Pole is an ideal size after-all! :roll:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I guess so... I just wouldnt buy some thing that I could so easily make lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Luna-Blue said:


> As for a spring pole, it sounds like I could make one with fairly easy to find items. Thanks for the tip on making sure the spring is not as strong (as a garage opener) and that the rope is low enough for her on the ground! What about getting rid of the spring all together and just looping a bungie rope to a branch (or the such) and then attaching whatever she likes to the bottom of it? Maybe have it dangle about 2 feet off the ground eh? :hug:


That should work just fine. I like the bungie cords better anyways


----------

